
Posterous - Dead Simple Way to Blog and Share Files with Freinds - ajbatac
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fill-the-space-between-your-blogs-with-posterous/
======
greyman
Does someone here actually use it?

~~~
rantfoil
Religiously. ;-)

~~~
unalone
Surely you're not serious.

------
cacique
Me too

